# maple



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

Got some air dried, fiddleback . Has 1 year drying time on them.Will let go for 20.00 plus shipping.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

Private message sent. The other wood I have received from you has been nice.


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks, Im glad you like all the maple i cut.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

is this thick enough for a les paul front and do you still have it


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

thedude50, I think you need at least 2.5 in thick, I do have some that looks the same that is 3in thick.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

OK ill buy is tell me how and where i can pay you by pay pal ill pay the fee i just prefer it please pm me the details thanks


----------

